# Betta Plushies



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I made this pink betta plush the other day, and it came out really well!!

The last photo is the size comparison to a male veiltail, who is getting a bigger tank next week!!!  So need to worry about the small looking container (the thing claimed to be 1 gallon, I say it lied. ) Also thats a bubblenest above him in the photo.

I might start making these and sell them at a cheap price, provided I can make more colors then just solids. Currently trying to make a red and white butterfly veiltail (the only fin pattern I've made so far)

The pattern for this is completely by me.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that is SO cute! <3

o3o i have that same tank-thing. it's around one~ish gallons. i have three sizes. >.> .5~ish gallons, 1~ish gallons, and 2~ish gallons. x3


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> that is SO cute! <3
> 
> o3o i have that same tank-thing. it's around one~ish gallons. i have three sizes. >.> .5~ish gallons, 1~ish gallons, and 2~ish gallons. x3


Thank you! C:

Do they say Kritter Keeper or something on them?
Mines just an off-brand I think from Wal-mart. XD idk


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is really cute. If you figure out how to make Halfmoons I'd totally dig up the cash to buy one.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

OMG So cute! I always wanted a betta plushie! You should sell them at pet stores on day!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

mine's an off-brand, too. xD it's like, a Critter Tote, or something. xD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to have to steal your idea and make one for myself. I have no money to buy one.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> mine's an off-brand, too. xD it's like, a Critter Tote, or something. xD


Critter Tote, what a name! XD




Sweeda88 said:


> I'm going to have to steal your idea and make one for myself. I have no money to buy one.


Thats fine. c:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! =D I love new projects.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so cute! I bet you could sell them on Etsy.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

That plushie is really cute, Little Nibbles!! If you could make one in a blue-green color, I'd be interested! PM me...


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Pekemom said:


> That plushie is really cute, Little Nibbles!! If you could make one in a blue-green color, I'd be interested! PM me...


A particular shade of blue-green? I'll look and see if I have the color.



And for others, here's the link to the pink one on my Etsy  
http://www.etsy.com/listing/71715140/betta-plushie-pink?ref=pr_shop


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd totally buy one. ;A; if only i had the money. they're just SO cute!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Soo cute! I'd totally buy one...(If I had the cash. T-T; Saving up for vacation sucks sometimes.)


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

I would buy a HM, it would be so cool though if you could implement sequins on the body to show dragon scaling, like a white/cream betta with red sequins overlapped and a big red HM tail would be so cool!


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I want one of these SO BAD. I collected stuffed animals as a kid and I have over 100 in my basement and I'd love to have one of these!! Do you think you could do a crowntail? I would definitely dish out some cash for one!!


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would also purchase one from you. :] They are so cute! Good job!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Omg!! That would be amazing to have matching plushies for all your fish!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

To anyone and everyone who wants one, I'll take orders for them now!
I'm making the other fin patterns tonight and will work on the plushies this weekend.
However, I'm very limited on colors
I have these following colors: Hot pink, bright red, dark red, white, brown, and lime green.
I DID have orange, purple, a pastel green, and black, but I can't find them, they must still be somewhere being used as packaging materials from the move.

All tail types accepted. Plushies are $10, hand stitched, and the money goes towards my fishies!  Just PM me with the tailtype and color you want. If I find more colors I'll let you all know.

PS: Solid colors only D: Sorry.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

SOoooooo cute! <3


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

How much is shipping?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, since shipping is $2 I would probably order one if the actual plushies were just $9...


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

As Bettaforever said.

Shipping inside the states is $2, and outside is $3, the plushies are generally $10, but I'm easy to bend and will lower it to $8 at the least.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Just sent my order in! can't wait to see my bright red HM!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Two new plushies.

White halfmoon I made for my sis.
And Bettaforever's red halfmoon commission! 

I've also found 3 more colors, dark green, black and orange.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I love them! If you wanted to do different fabric patterns, couldn't you just go to a fabric store or even online? It would be cool to find a fabric with a scale pattern on it! Just a suggestion! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Oh my gosh! I love them! If you wanted to do different fabric patterns, couldn't you just go to a fabric store or even online? It would be cool to find a fabric with a scale pattern on it! Just a suggestion! Keep up the good work!


Now thats a thought. 
Sadly there are no fabric stores I know of nearby, I can find out though.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

That would be cool! Just an idea though! If you are looking for a specific kind of fabric, then I would look online first!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Awwwww mine looks ssssooooo dehbgiaubgigbjrgse cute!!


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are adorable.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my! Nice craftsmanship! I could never do anything like this. By the way, I love the flowers in the outdoor pictures!


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

You just love making things that I find asdfjkl; cute. Once I get the money, a bright red veiltail would be awesome. 

I believe it was already mentioned, but you could extend your sales and put this up on Etsy. I love that place.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

RiverStoneBetta said:


> You just love making things that I find asdfjkl; cute. Once I get the money, a bright red veiltail would be awesome.
> 
> I believe it was already mentioned, but you could extend your sales and put this up on Etsy. I love that place.


Why yes I do 
I already have them on Etsy, no ones bought any yet. Of course its only been a few days.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/71715140/custom-betta-plushies


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG I can't believe no one else has bought one yet.  I can't wait for mineee!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Cute! I was thinking about trying to knit up something like that!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

wheres the pouty lil mouth?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG! I so want one. Do you take paypal and requests of type?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> wheres the pouty lil mouth?


No pouty mouths. We only have happy plushies here ;D lol



lilchiwolf said:


> OMG! I so want one. Do you take paypal and requests of type?


Yes I do.  I'm aliiiiiittle limited on the colors, they should be all listed somewhere in the thread, if not, I can pm you the colors I have.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ooo I'm totally going to buy one! They are adorable!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool u made new one's!
The HM's are awesomely cute!!


----------

